# Zino Francescatti: Bruch Violin Concerto



## Triplets

Does anyone know if the stereo recording that Z.F. made with Thomas Schippers and the NY Phil was ever digitalized? I had an lp pairing it with the Sibelius (with Bernstein) that was a favorite lp of mine . The Sibelius is available digitally but I have never seen the Bruch, and one time bought a Z.F. CD that turned out to have an older mono recording of the work thinking it was the Stereo version


----------



## ptr

The Bruch is availble in Japan on a Sony Release!










Includes the Sibelius and Mendelssohn and some more..

/ptr


----------



## Triplets

ptr said:


> The Bruch is availble in Japan on a Sony Release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Includes the Sibelius and Mendelssohn and some more..
> 
> /ptr


Thanks. I had checked Amazon and could not find it. Is this from a particular site?


----------



## ptr

Me thinks that this is a local Japanese product, available from cdjapan (like above), *HMV Japan* and *Amazon Japan* - Disc was released late last year..

Japan is a haven for people who like Classical! (Have ordered myself from all three without any problem, but HMV has version in English!)

/ptr


----------



## Triplets

Thanks. I ordered it from cd Japan.


----------



## Ukko

I have none of the expertise required for qualifying ZF's technique. What has impressed me about his recordings is an apparent willingness to 'dig into' the music. That 'club' LP containing his performance of Bach's Chaconne fascinated me; I heard both Bach and Francescatti near the edge of control. In geezerly retrospect, the power it held over me is a little dismaying.


----------

